# Sharkin Reel



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

What is/are your "go-to" reels for shark fishing from the beach? 

I generally use 6/0's and 9/0's, but I bought a 12/0 so I could get my bait our farther. I've realized since then that the 12/0 is incredibly heavy and cumberson, and I think I'm going to sell it and find an Avet 50/2 or something similar.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

i use 4/0 all the way to my big ole 14/0. yes they are heavy...but not much getting away from that. avets are very nice reels but so expensive. i use senators exclusivly because they perform every time and they are cheep. i have 4/0, 6/0, 9/0, 14/0 and love them all.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

I use an Avet LX and a 4/0 wide for castables, and a 9/0 and an Avet 50w for yakables.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Newell 454's 80lb braid and 150lb braid top shot. Avet 4/0 Wides 100lb braid and 200lb braid top shot.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

CAPSIZED said:


> Newell 454's 80lb braid and 150lb braid top shot. Avet 4/0 Wides 100lb braid and 200lb braid top shot.


 What kind of line capacity do those Avet 4/0wides have?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I like my penns 4/0 with 600 yards of 30 lbs ande or big game ..


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

not sure exactly but 600 yds of 40lb mono and at least 500 of the 100lb braid.



Rebelsharker said:


> What kind of line capacity do those Avet 4/0wides have?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I use 4/0 and 6/0 up here on this part of the coast. Going to start beefing up my gear next year with some bigger gear (looking at at least one 50w and one 80w) to hopefully make it down to pins to go after some big 'uns.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> I like my penns 4/0 with 600 yards of 30 lbs ande or big game ..


 thats exactly what we do


----------



## johneod75 (Oct 25, 2010)

We have a variety of small reels for casted baits, everything from jigmasters to fin-nor sportfishers. For big reels we use a Newell 646, Penn 9/0, and Daiwa 900H all loaded with 100# braid and 80 or 100# mono topshot. We also have an Avet 80/W that we won at sharkathon but have yet to pony up the dough to have it spooled. I personally love the 900 the most out of all of them and it proved itself with a FAT 8' Bull shark this year.


----------



## ruffshod (Sep 23, 2010)

Daiwa SHAs and Penn 320GTs for reds jacks and small sharks.

Penn 6/0 2 9/0s & 12/0 strictly for sharks


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Serious Tackle has a couple penn 6/0's with tiburon super wide conversions. I'm surprised they are still there. I thought maybe you shark guys would snatch 'em up.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

imo 6 wides are good reels but why spend more money on a smaller reel? 6/0 and 9/0 are the exact same reel just the 9/0 has more line. i would buy the 9/0 every time. the 4/0 wide is the only reel i would think about buying in a wide frame because you can still cast them pretty easyly.


----------

